# Aromasin question



## MadScientist (Apr 15, 2011)

I know that Aromasin is used to try and keep estradiol between 10pg/ml-25pg/ml, but I don't know if taking the aromasin raises or lowers the estradiol.  What are the sides from being under or over the target level?


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 15, 2011)

Aromasin lowers estradiol by inhibiting the aromase enzyme.  This enzyme "converts" testosterone into estradiol, so by inhibiting the enzyme you can prevent too much testosterone from being converted into estradiol.  

Symptoms of low estradiol are sore, achy joints, low libido and fatigue.  I get these symptoms if my estradiol is in the teens.  My "sweet spot" is mid twenties to mid thirties.  I take 12.5 EOD on a test e cycle of 500/week.  The stuff is great, no bloat, no high bp and no gyno!


----------



## angelo212 (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't take it for the sake of taking it to "possible" prevent sides. I take it only if I need it. The cycles I did (both Test C at 400mg) I had it but never used it as I didn't need it. Maybe as I increase my Test dose things will be different. You will know if your E level is to low as exphys88 said about the symptoms.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 15, 2011)

A great idea is to get your estradiol check during cycle to figure out  your dose needed to keep e2 in normal ranges.  Just because someone doesn't get gyno symptoms doesn't mean their e2 isn't out of range.  an estradiol test can be done without a dr order for about 45 bucks.  lef.org is what i used and I get my results in 24 hours.  I know that 12.5 of aromasin EOD keeps me in the perfect range.


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 15, 2011)

thats what i have read is 12.5 eod works well for most, now is this throughout cycle and pct? or just once you exhibit some kind of symptom of high estro


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 15, 2011)

dollarbill said:


> thats what i have read is 12.5 eod works well for most, now is this throughout cycle and pct? or just once you exhibit some kind of symptom of high estro



I am not qualified to give out recommendations.  But, most of the mods on here recommend running an ai throughout cycle and during pct though.  For me, the peace of mind about not getting gyno is why I decided to run it during cycle.  I also have no bloat or high bp from keeping my estradiol in a normal range.  and, I have had one zit and I'm on week 8.  Don't know if this is from keeping estradiol levels normal or if I'm just not prone to acne.

I would also assume that a man doesn't want estradiol levels similar to a woman either.  Hopefully a more experienced user will chime in and correct me where I'm wrong.


----------



## DEE151 (Apr 15, 2011)

i got me some aromasin, herd its better then adex


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 15, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> i got me some aromasin, herd its better then adex



both worked well for me


----------



## GMO (Apr 16, 2011)

dollarbill said:


> thats what i have read is 12.5 eod works well for most, now is this throughout cycle and pct? or just once you exhibit some kind of symptom of high estro



12.5mg eod while on cycle and a protocol of 25/25/12.5/12.5 is recommended for PCT.  In addition to keeping your E2 levels low, Aromasin will also free up more test while on cycle and prevent estrogen rebound post cycle.  It has been shown to have a positive effect on IGF-1 levels as well.  All and all, a great compound...


----------

